# Display de Amperimetro siempre en cero "0"



## rucko24 (Jul 18, 2015)

como les va? me presento soy nuevo en este mundo de electrones y su movimiento tan pero tannn inCacheable tan infotografiablee, soy Venezolano y en realidad me dedico a las redes, informática y software de celulares.

quiero aprender electrónica y tengo algunos utensilios que me han ayudado como estación de calor fuente de poder sencilla para celulares, tengo un arduino 1 que me ha gustado bastante con algunos circuitos que he probado en en interne. 

Aquí tengo esta fuente de poder regulable Yaxun de 1.5v a 15v continuos. resulta que desde hace tiempo el display del amperaje me mostraba valores muy altos. la revise y me di cuenta que el cable de la señal del display del amperaje al moverlo se ajusto, que incluso me mostro el consumo correcto de un celular al estar encendido de unos 0.7a un valor 

ahora simplemente se queda en cero no muestra consumo alguno, en el conector del cable que envia el consumo al display tiene continuidad y un diodo cercano marca ambos valores en escala de continuidad. 

también el potenciometro del amperaje(JustoElPotenciometro de Abajo, el de arriba con azul no lo he tocado. ) pensé que estaba malo xq al medirlo el ohmeaje lo podía medir con 2 de sus pines, lo desolde y al medirlo estaba bien. es de 10k.


----------



## DownBabylon (Jul 18, 2015)

habras hecho un corto circuito ?  cual es el modelo del integrado que mide la tension y cual es el que mide la corriente? sirve para encender aparatos? o tampoco te da tension?


----------



## rucko24 (Jul 18, 2015)

DownBabylon dijo:


> habras hecho un corto circuito ?  cual es el modelo del integrado que mide la tension y cual es el que mide la corriente? sirve para encender aparatos? o tampoco te da tension?



*H*ola amigo q*UE* tal? si enciende y me da tension hay esta una foto donde mido con con multimetro. 

*I*ntegrado que mide la tensión déjame subir esa foto, soy principiante hay un lm358n y 2 integrados mas.


----------



## rucko24 (Jul 18, 2015)

imágenes con integrados son 3.

En la placaSuperior esta el amplificador lm358n y el 12arnaz ni idea que es. 

En la PCB inferior esta el LM723CN segun es un regulador de voltaje.


----------



## DownBabylon (Jul 18, 2015)

el integrado 12arnaz08(ese integrado me parece que es el driver de los displays) el lm358 son dos comparadores probablemente usados para medir tension y corriente, podrias remplazar el lm358 aver si te mide bien la corriente, y sigue las conexiones que salen del lm358 para comprobar que es el medidor de tension y de corriente


----------



## rucko24 (Jul 18, 2015)

encontré esta información  gracias a mi diosss eterrnooo, gracias por la ayuda amigo pero veo que este pdf no muestra la conexión al 12arnaz08


DownBabylon una duda se que debo medir la corriente en serie pero en realidad umm, soy novato. y mi multimetro mide máximo hasta 200 miliamperios, entonces conecto sera un led le aplico tensión y mido corriente en la conexiones de la fuente a ver?


----------



## DownBabylon (Jul 18, 2015)

si, coloca de este modo las puntas del multimetro; No olvides colocar la resistencia, despues de esta va la punta positivadel multimetro y la punta negativa de multimetro va conectada al led. El multimetro debe estar seleccionado en el modo Medidor de corriente y las puntas del multimetro deben estar en los bornes correspondientes con la leyenda correspondiente (mah) y comun o tierra


----------



## rucko24 (Jul 18, 2015)

DownBabylon dijo:


> si, coloca de este modo las puntas del multimetro; No olvides colocar la resistencia, despues de esta va la punta positivadel multimetro y la punta negativa de multimetro va conectada al led. El multimetro debe estar seleccionado en el modo Medidor de corriente y las puntas del multimetro deben estar en los bornes correspondientes con la leyenda correspondiente (mah) y comun o tierra




- ok gracias eso se que consume poco amperaje lo probare, e intentare a reemplazar el lm358n. 

- pero no hay una manera de probarlo en la protoboard con una led o algo asi? o midiendo continuidad?  novato soy, se que hay una manera pero mas complicada sobre los amplificadores y eso. ijijiji

- Y probar a medir el amperaje pero directamente en el lm358? a ver si muestra el consumo correcto?


----------



## DownBabylon (Jul 18, 2015)

creo que te sera mas dificil hacer lo que propones; en lo personal te recomendaria hacer un diagrama de las conexiones del lm358 para comprobar que estan conectadas a los terminales que leen los valores que entrega la fuente, o remplazalo;si no haz modificado ningun potenciometro solo remplaza el lm358 y asegurate que no haya cables conectados entre si (un descuido)


----------



## rucko24 (Jul 18, 2015)

DownBabylon dijo:


> creo que te sera mas dificil hacer lo que propones; en lo personal te recomendaria hacer un diagrama de las conexiones del lm358 para comprobar que estan conectadas a los terminales que leen los valores que entrega la fuente, o remplazalo;si no haz modificado ningun potenciometro solo remplaza el lm358 y asegurate que no haya cables conectados entre si (un descuido), y coloca una resistencia y un led para medir la corriente que pasa por este con tu multimetro y despues con la fuente, si tienes algun motor o foco incandescente colocalo en tu fuente y verifica que corriente dice que consume





ookk okkk, haré el diagrama porque ya son la 6 pm en Venezuela y las tienda de electrónica cerro, no he modificado ningún potenciometro...ha que aparato le podre quitar un lm358 antes del luness? jajaja mientras buscare como hacer el esquema y gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## J2C (Jul 18, 2015)

.



Rucko24

Dice don *San Google* que quien busca encuentra:






También adjunto la datasheet del GC7137A que es una variante "china" con solo 24 pines del ICL7137 de Intersil ó de Maxim.



La información la rescate de un Foro Ruso tal como se puede observar en las direcciones incluidas den el archivo WebPage.txt adjunto.





Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## rucko24 (Jul 18, 2015)

gracias pero no es el mismo diseño que la que poseo. el mio tiene un lm358 o este es igual al GC7137A?  sooy muyy novato en esto.


----------



## J2C (Jul 18, 2015)

.



Rucko24



rucko24 dijo:


> gracias pero no es el mismo diseño que la que poseo. el mio tiene un lm358 o este es igual al GC7137A? sooy muyy novato en esto.


 
Aquí ya te respondí:


J2C dijo:


> ..... También adjunto la datasheet del GC7137A que es una variante "china" con solo 24 pines del ICL7137 de Intersil ó de Maxim. ......


 


Por otra parte, puedes investigar en las paginas indicadas en el archivo txt, ya que eres tu quien tiene delante de sus ojos las plaquetas.


J2C dijo:


> ..... La información la rescate de un Foro Ruso tal como se puede observar en las direcciones incluidas den el archivo WebPage.txt adjunto .....


Uno de los enlaces tiene un esquema que utiliza un doble operacional tipo LT1013, en este momento estoy desde la NoteBook en mi casa y la información me quedo en la PC del mi taller.



La imagen que has adjuntado antes: 

Ver el archivo adjunto 132199

No es indicativa ya que las inscripciones que poseen los integrados por su parte inferior son solo de lotes o procesos de los fabricantes, las inscripciones validas están por su parte superior de manera que las puedas observar aun soldado el componente.





Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## rucko24 (Jul 18, 2015)

ok gracias, lo que pasa es que el bendito 12arnaz08 "Arriba" Se puedo observar claramente en la foto que puse y no dice nada, sera que se borro el nombre.

Ver el archivo adjunto 132184


----------



## J2C (Jul 19, 2015)

.



Rucko24

Posiblemente se lo hayan borrado ex profeso, para que nadie copie el diseño o para proveer los repuestos ellos solamente y cobrarte más  .



 También se observa en tu PCB arriba de dicho integrado algo así como _VH1502DD_ *  V6* lo que hace presuponer que la plaqueta que tiene tu fuente es un versión 6 ó dicho de otra manera es una versión muy reciente respecto a lo que se ha visto en algunas páginas web.


 Buscando un poco con San Google se observan modificaciones que algunos técnicos han realizado por algún problema que han tenido que podría ser similar al tuyo ó no, será cuestión que investigues *con tiempo* y *muchísima paciencia* en la web hasta encontrar algo mas parecido a tu plaqueta.

 Se que esas paginas web aparecerán en los idiomas menos pensados pero deberás armarte de muchísima paciencia y tratar de traducirlos con herramientas como la que te provee Google, que si bien cometen bastantes errores debemos tratar de comprenderlas.




 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## martin12as (Jul 19, 2015)

una de las cosas que yo creo, es que el lm358 sirve para limitar la corriente, pero no creo que la medición del display dependa del lm358, tanto el lm358 como algún ADC miden la caída de tensión en un shunt y asi saben cuanta corriente esta pasando.

en fin, para saber si el lm358 funciona bien, deberías comprobar con un multimetro que todavía funcione el limite de corriente de la fuente.. si todo funciona bien, el problema debe estar en la plaqueta de los display o en las conexiones


----------



## rucko24 (Jul 19, 2015)

haré el esquema de conexión del lm358n a los componentes.


----------



## 1024 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hola, yo te sugiero que primero verifiques si el problema esta en la medición de corriente o en la limitación de corriente que son dos cosas distintas, como te sugieren en un comentario anterior.


----------



## rucko24 (Jul 20, 2015)

1024 dijo:


> Hola, yo te sugiero que primero verifiques si el problema esta en la medición de corriente o en la limitación de corriente que son dos cosas distintas, como te sugieren en un comentario anterior.



algún indicio de como haría eso?


----------



## 1024 (Jul 20, 2015)

rucko24 dijo:


> algún indicio de como haría eso?



Hola, conecta una carga a tu fuente y prueba a girar el potenciómetro de limitación de corriente hasta que te marque cc o caiga la tensión en la carga, puedes medir y comparar con un valor teórico y debes obtener valores aproximados.


----------



## rucko24 (Jul 21, 2015)

mas o menos te refieres que mida el voltaje en el potenciometro de amperaje,,,con que valor teórico lo podría comparar?

conectare un celular con 3.8v 

en algún momento también debo conectarme en serie a esa conexión de ese potenciometro para hallar el amperaje y comparar? 

ya estoy terminando el esquema de la pcbDeArriba y el chip que no tiene nombre es el que controla esos displays según lo que se ve, claro a este le llegara su voltaje etc de lo demás.


----------



## 1024 (Jul 21, 2015)

rucko24 dijo:


> mas o menos te refieres que mida el voltaje en el potenciometro de amperaje,,,con que valor teórico lo podría comparar?


Hola que tal, creo que me explique mal, me refería  a que hicieras algo similar a lo siguiente: ajustas tu fuente a 5V y colocas una carga de 5 ohm, entonces teóricamente estaría circulando por la carga 1A, este valor lo puedes corroborar con tu multimetro, aquí es donde viene la prueba que te determinara saber si la limitación de corriente, comienzas a girar el potenciómetro de limitación de corriente hasta que la fuente te marque cc(si es que tiene esta indicación) o hasta que la tensión empiece a caer entonces cuando esta condicion se cumpla mides la corriente y debe ser menor a 1A teórico o menor al valor que hayas medido.


----------



## rucko24 (Jul 21, 2015)

umm con la idea de saber si el potenciometro o esa limitación esta funcionando cuando se de 1A debe haber corto cicuito si ajusto el potenciometro a 1Amp? si esto no ce cumple hay algo defectuoso que no ajusta bien?

probare esa carga de 5ohm y bueno acabo de conectar un blackberry 9360 que no quiere prender y ajuste el potenciometro y no se prende el led Rojo de cortoCircuito 

aqui justamente no creeo tener alguna carga de 5ohm espero buscar por hay. o armar dicho circuito con esa carga 

gracias por la ayuda, cada ves mas claro esta esto.

bueno, acabo de probar otra telefono con sus pines en + y - en corto y pongo el potenciometro a 0.6A = a 600miliAmpers que es lo minimo y se activa el led rojo de corto. con apenas 1voltio

pero deja Hacer tu prueba amigo de 1Amp. alguno pequeño circuito con led que consuman eso?


----------



## 1024 (Jul 21, 2015)

rucko24 dijo:


> umm con la idea de saber si el potenciometro o esa limitación esta funcionando cuando se de 1A debe haber corto cicuito si ajusto el potenciometro a 1Amp? si esto no ce cumple hay algo defectuoso que no ajusta bien?



Hola que tal, debe haber cc si la limitación de corriente es menor a 1A por ejemplo a 500mA, 800mA,..etc. Si no se cumple lo anterior es que la fuente no esta limitando corriente y tiene la falla en esta etapa, si la prueba anterior resulta exitosa y tu fuente si limita la corriente entonces la falla esta en la medición y/o control de displays. Lo de la carga de 5 ohm fue un ejemplo puedes utilizar cualquier carga.


----------



## rucko24 (Jul 21, 2015)

ok claro te entiendo ahora, aunque el multimetro que tengo ahorita creo que debo hacerle una modificación para que mida corriente :3,,,

creo que puedo usar la menor escala de 0.6amp=600miliAmp, entonces me busco algo que de ese consumo de 600miliampers que quizas tenga a la mano, para poner a prueba la fuente.


----------



## rucko24 (Jul 22, 2015)

hola que tal? encontre una resistencia de 1.5 ohm esta igualita 
https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:1.5_ohm_5%_axial_resistor.jpg

y conecte con la fuente, a 1.2 voltios ya empiesa el corto, con la perilla de amperios en 0.6amp=600mAmp


----------



## rucko24 (Jul 22, 2015)

ya tengo listo el esquema de la pcb de arriba, pero, no abra un software para dibujarlo? o lo subo en hoja de papel lo mejor posible?

me gusto proteus estoy bajando la version 8.1 spi


----------



## rucko24 (Jul 23, 2015)

este es el circuito del pcb de arriba a la mejor resolución que pude. 
https://mega.co.nz/#!JpVCxC6K!4sjZKtWs9krhTXxQ_45j_TEGGr2dP4ZRtd_X9QJF5Ic


esta tiene menor resolución 
Ver el archivo adjunto 132393


----------



## analogico (Jul 23, 2015)

segun los rusos  el circuito borrado es un microcontrolador
probablemte el S3F94C4EZZ-DK94

entonces el lm esta como amplificador  para amplificar los milivoltios de la resitencia shunt
y que el microporcedador del display pueda  procesarlos  no se ve en el esquema  pero la resistencia  shunt debe estar en la otra placa supongo

entonces ahora mide el voltaje en la salida del lm  hacia el microprocesador y ve si  cambia el voltaje
o si es proporcianal a la corriente que entrege la fuente

o  directamte cambia el lm  y si funciona bien si no  revisa todos sus componentes  asociados 
por que si la falla es el microprocesador no tiene arreglo facil ya que ese esta programado


y se me olvidaba tambien mide el 78l05 ya que esos se queman facil


----------



## rucko24 (Jul 23, 2015)

analogico dijo:


> segun los rusos  el circuito borrado es un microcontrolador
> probablemte el S3F94C4EZZ-DK94
> 
> entonces el lm esta como amplificador  para amplificar los milivoltios de la resitencia shunt
> ...



gracias (debe ser la blanca de 5w 1ohm) le pongo una carga para ver que milivoltios da? no? pero mi multimetro se podra ajustar a una escala tan baja? 

CREO q este es el datasheet http://ixapps.ixys.com/DataSheet/PS0315.pdf

el 78l05 tiene 4.9x Voltios en la salida. 

y te refieres a medir el pin 14 del pic con el 7 del lm? con una carga conectada? saludos y gracias por la colaboración

estaré loco mi ingles es malo pero hacerle un reset? con una resistencia menor a 100kohm? pagina 118 del pdf del micro.


esta es una web China pero no me carga la foto solo una, y se la misma pcb mia pero version inferior V5-1
http://www.chinafix.com/thread-585112-1-1.html


----------



## analogico (Jul 24, 2015)

rucko24 dijo:


> gracias (debe ser la blanca de 5w 1ohm) le pongo una carga para ver que milivoltios da? no? pero mi multimetro se podra ajustar a una escala tan baja?


si el multimetro chino tiene escala de 200mV y 2000mv mas bajas
conecta el multimetro en  el conector de corriente  y deberias medir milivoltios proporcionales a la corriente de la carga que concectes en la fuente






rucko24 dijo:


> CREO q este es el datasheet http://ixapps.ixys.com/DataSheet/PS0315.pdf



si  parece que si por que el pin que une el lm con el  micro es un ADC conversor analogo digital




rucko24 dijo:


> el 78l05 tiene 4.9x Voltios en la salida.



entonces esta bueno tocalo y si no  quema esta OK



rucko24 dijo:


> y te refieres a medir el pin 14 del pic con el 7 del lm? con una carga conectada? saludos y gracias por la colaboración


si    eso deberias medir voltios en la pata del micro

y milivoltios en la  entrada del lm




rucko24 dijo:


> estaré loco mi ingles es malo pero hacerle un reset? con una resistencia menor a 1kohm? pagina 118 del pdf del micro.


mejor no si se daña el micro   no tienes el programa que tienen grabado 






rucko24 dijo:


> esta es una web China pero no me carga la foto solo una, y se la misma pcb mia pero version inferior V5-1
> http://www.chinafix.com/thread-585112-1-1.html


no me carga nada

pero te dejo uns diagramas rusos


----------



## rucko24 (Jul 25, 2015)

analogico dijo:


> si el multimetro chino tiene escala de 200mV y 2000mv mas bajas
> conecta el multimetro en  el conector de corriente  y deberias medir milivoltios proporcionales a la corriente de la carga que concectes en la fuente



ok gracias una duda, ya me estoy imaginando cual es ese conector de corriente una que esta cerca de la shunt. lo pregunto pòrque no quiero averiar el multimetro el unico que tengo, ya dañe uno. y si tiene 2000mv y 200mv




analogico dijo:


> si    eso deberias medir voltios en la pata del micro
> 
> y milivoltios en la  entrada del lm



pero osea invirtiendo las punta del tester del micro al lm y viceversa?  me dara en uno voltios y si invierto de otra manera me debe dar mV ?

__________________________________________________________

Carga conectada un celular común sin Android pequeño que su consumo seria muy poco. 

Del micro al lm 0 voltios invirtiendo las punta con carga conectada esta en pleno consumo pin 14 del micro al 7 del lm358n

El 78l05 a los 3 segundos se calienta que tengo que quitar el dedo los demás transistores no están así. Este regulador con los mismos 4.9x volts en la salida.

El multimetro lo puse en 2000mv y medí tensión tanto en la shunt como en el conector del pcb de arriba y llegan los miliVoltios...claramente note, que cuando el celular entro en stanby este bajo su consumo,y se ve la disminución en el multimetro y en la shunt también se redujeron, y aumentaron cuando oprimí una tecla algo normal? no? un consumo claro esta no?

Otra Cosa el transformador manda 11.8 volts a 12.x volts directos al CON 7 del pcb de arriba, que este pasa por el puente rectificador y luego 2 condensadores en paralelo... desde la salida continua del puente están 14.59 a 14.6 volts...esos 14 le llegan al vcc del lm358n pero por que aumentan así? 

gracias por la ayuda de verdad se los agradezco


----------



## analogico (Jul 25, 2015)

rucko24 dijo:


> ok gracias una duda, ya me estoy imaginando cual es ese conector de corriente una que esta cerca de la shunt. lo pregunto pòrque no quiero averiar el multimetro el unico que tengo, ya dañe uno. y si tiene 2000mv y 200mv
> 
> pero osea invirtiendo las punta del tester del micro al lm y viceversa?  me dara en uno voltios y si invierto de otra manera me debe dar mV ?



me refiero al CON9      midiendo entre los pines del CON9 deberias tener una lectura de milivoltios proporcional a la carga de la fuente

y en la pata del lm esa que va al micro  y gnd una lectura en voltios

esa es una prueba para saber si el lm esta amplificando  
y  no culpar al micro todavia
por que si el lm amplifica y el micro sigue en cero en ese caso se termina la no-reparacion


ahora medir d12   con el  tester en diodo ya que es un diodo  fragil

   y medir si le llega alimentacion al lm, creo que eso ya lo hiciste

tambien revisa las soldaduras y pistas que estos chinos son muy economicos 
y a veces se  ven  bien pero no hacen contacto o estan cortadas

y  ahora si es razonable cambiar el lm
ya que   los otros componetes es menos probable que fallen
aunque tambien sospecho del tl431 que no entiendo bien






rucko24 dijo:


> El 78l05 a los 3 segundos se calienta que tengo que quitar el dedo los demás transistores no están así. Este regulador con los mismos 4.9x volts en la salida.



si calienta tanto es por que esta  al limite  
es muy poco 100mA para el micro y los displays led
conviene cambiarlo  por un 7805   





rucko24 dijo:


> El multimetro lo puse en 2000mv y medí tensión tanto en la shunt como en el conector del pcb de arriba y llegan los miliVoltios...claramente note, que cuando el celular entro en stanby este bajo su consumo,y se ve la disminución en el multimetro y en la shunt también se redujeron, y aumentaron cuando oprimí una tecla algo normal? no? un consumo claro esta no?


si eso  esta bien




rucko24 dijo:


> Otra Cosa el transformador manda 11.8 volts a 12.x volts directos al CON 7 del pcb de arriba, que este pasa por el puente rectificador y luego 2 condensadores en serie... desde la salida continua del puente están 14.59 a 14.6 volts...esos 14 le llegan al vcc del lm358n pero por que aumentan así?
> 
> gracias por la ayuda de verdad se los agradezco


es normal al rectificar  y pasar por los condensadores sube un poco el voltaje asi  11,8*2√-0,7
 y luego el d12 deberia quitar otros 0.X voltios y eso daria como 14,x aproximado
y creo que en  otro hilo lo explicaron mejor


----------



## rucko24 (Jul 26, 2015)

Si Ya revise y me llega mili Volt al CON9 "0.44mV" y al lm me llegan pin7, "5.7 miliVoltios"  

probe esto

tension 2v
resistencia 220ohm
led Amarillo Estandar 4mm, 15mA segun los datos. 

*resistencia shunt 0.44mv* lo mismo da en el con9 

*v= i*R

led15mA*ResistenciaShunt 1ohm

15mA*0,001Kohm=0.015mV  * wtf 

el diodo d12 en medicion de diodo esta bien. en directa da lectura alta, e inversa infinita 1

si llega alimentación al LM lo mismo que el puente de diodo 14.80voltios en el pin8 VCC 

las soldaduras están revisadas están bien con sus continuidades 

buscare ese *7805* 

* tl431 *segun es un sener ajustable y tiene el anodo a la masa XD


gracias por la ayuda Analógico de verdad


----------



## analogico (Jul 27, 2015)

rucko24 dijo:


> Si Ya revise y me llega mili Volt al CON9 "0.44mV" y al lm me llegan pin7, "5.7 miliVoltios"
> 
> probe esto
> 
> ...




eso esta mal los 2V del diodo    es  la tension     de umbral del diodo
(tiene otro nombre que no recuerdo)  y la resitencia es para que no suba la corriente mas de 15ma

solo prueba con resitencias 






rucko24 dijo:


> el diodo d12 en medicion de diodo esta bien. en directa da lectura alta, e inversa infinita 1
> 
> si llega alimentación al LM lo mismo que el puente de diodo 14.80voltios en el pin8 VCC
> 
> ...



eso ya lo se  solo que  necesito hacer un mayor analisis del circuito  para saber por que los chinos le pusieron ese regulador

---
se pueden hacer mas pruebas pero serian necesarios mas equipos como otra fuente 
asi que solo te queda cambiar los integrados y esperar que funcione


----------



## rucko24 (Jul 27, 2015)

hola analogico disculpa esos 2v que use son de la misma fuente, con los que energice el diodo led 

mira ya puse el 7805, bueno en realidad no encontré ese sino este L7805cv y todo bien, se calienta muchísimo menos, y las mediciones correctas de 4.9x volts en la salida 

mañana espero comprar el Lm358n en mercadoRobo


----------



## rucko24 (Jul 30, 2015)

Nada, el display sigue en cero, medí el pin 7 del lm con gnd. 0 voltios, y lo que consegui fue un lm358p en mercadoLibre porque en mi ciudad no hay, e igual es lo mismo no? según el datasheet si...


----------



## analogico (Jul 31, 2015)

rucko24 dijo:


> Nada, el display sigue en cero, medí el pin 7 del lm con gnd. 0 voltios, y lo que consegui fue un lm358p en mercadoLibre porque en mi ciudad no hay, e igual es lo mismo no? según el datasheet si...



  mediste  que todas las resistencias tengan su valor
 incluido los potenciometros en  Ω eso si sin cambiarlos de posicion
por que si mediste bien como en el dibujo en algun lugar se pierde la señal


segun mis calculos el tl431 esta regulando 5V midelo
y en la r71  deberias medir algun voltaje si el lm358 esta funcionando


----------



## rucko24 (Jul 31, 2015)

HOLA que tal? bueno las pruebas las realice sin carga alguna

 * tl431A justo como en tu foto me da 0.25mv, pero si mido el catodo con el anodo me da 5v
 *CON9 me da 0.32mv, escala 2000mv, y la shunt 003 en escala 2000mv
 *7805cv de gnd a r71  14.27v --[ ]--4.88v

 potenciometros los 2 el que esta con el tl431A dice escrito 104, y el cercano al lm dice 103...ya muestro la medición

potenciometro 104 cerca del zener, me da 6 mediciones 
los pines superiores de pendiendo como coloque las puntas del tester 

pinesSuperiores
 *28.8kohm
 *60kohm y sube lentamente

las otros pines 
*39.4k
*36.6k
*40k
*37.2k
__________________
potenciometro del lm

solo 2 pines con medicion e iguales de 2.97k, el pin inferior izquierdo da 0ohm


----------



## analogico (Ago 1, 2015)

rucko24 dijo:


> HOLA que tal? bueno las pruebas las realice sin carga alguna
> 
> * tl431A justo como en tu foto me da 0.25mv, pero si mido el catodo con el anodo me da 5v
> *CON9 me da 0.32mv, escala 2000mv, y la shunt 003 en escala 2000mv


 las pruebas de volaje  son con carga  y sin carga
me parece extraña esa medida  del con 9 y la shunt  
esas soldaduras de los conectores se ven muy malas
 las resoldaste 

Ver el archivo adjunto 132182







rucko24 dijo:


> potenciometros los 2 el que esta con el tl431A dice escrito 104, y el cercano al lm dice 103...ya muestro la medición



el 103 es de 10kilo Ω y el de 104 es 100 kiloΩ entre las orillas deberian dar cercano a eso
y la suma entre el centro y las orillas

y ambos se  miden sacandolos del circuito
nunca girando por que se supone que estan calibrados


----------



## rucko24 (Ago 1, 2015)

gracias man por la ayuda, no he resolsado eso, esos rojo que se ve hay ya venia por default en la pcb, es una goma y la pcb de abajo también tiene esa especie de pegamento rojo. si me parece extraña esa medida del con9 y sin carga debería marcar 0 mv cierto? 

probare con carga y sin carga. 

ningún potenciometro ha sido modificado. ya los medire en la protoboard y comento.

---------
medi los potenciometros fueras de la pcb y estan bien. el de 10k me da 12k y el otro los 100k

el conector de con9 el cableado que va a las primera pcb ya lo solde mejor porque lo habia levantado en un inicio pensando en un posible error, ya que ambos pines *tienen continuidad y son de miliVoltios :s * que extraño en las primeras fotos se ve, y ahora si ambas mediciones iguales tanto en el con9 y la shunt. pero lo extraño es que 3.3mv en la shunt sin apenas tener carga. 

probé también desconectando la pcb de arriba, y aun asi la shunt registra los mismos milivoltios. 

medí todas la resistencias de la pcb de arriba y están bien. falta condensadores pero no tengo capacimetro :S


----------



## analogico (Ago 1, 2015)

rucko24 dijo:


> gracias man por la ayuda, no he resolsado eso, esos rojo que se ve hay ya venia por default en la pcb, es una goma y la pcb de abajo también tiene esa especie de pegamento rojo. si me parece extraña esa medida del con9 y sin carga debería marcar 0 mv cierto?
> 
> probare con carga y sin carga.
> 
> ...


tambien medir el pin del medio   contra los lados

en la foto se ven mas soldaduras   sospechosas         resuelda todo  mejor




rucko24 dijo:


> el conector de con9 el cableado que va a las primera pcb ya lo solde mejor porque lo habia levantado en un inicio pensando en un posible error, ya que ambos pines *tienen continuidad y son de miliVoltios :s * que extraño en las primeras fotos se ve, y ahora si ambas mediciones iguales tanto en el con9 y la shunt. pero lo extraño es que 3.3mv en la shunt sin apenas tener carga.


segun el diagrama ruso en la otra placa lleva unos transitores y unos led   esos mV deben venir de ellos  de seguro que por eso lleva tanto potenciometro para ajustar el cero

:estudiando:
 coloque los datos de tu fuente en un simulador  y 
entran milivoltios por el con9 y salen voltios en el lm hacia el  r71

asi que no tengo mas ideas  que medir continuidad de las pistas y resoldar todo




rucko24 dijo:


> probé también desconectando la pcb de arriba, y aun asi la shunt registra los mismos milivoltios.






rucko24 dijo:


> medí todas la resistencias de la pcb de arriba y están bien. falta condensadores pero no tengo capacimetro :S



los condensadores  se miden con  el tester en continuidad para determinar si estan en corto
pero esos condensadores ceramicos es muy muy raro que fallen


----------

